
The Laser Craze (2013) - ductionist
https://www.filfre.net/2013/06/the-laser-craze/
======
kgwxd
Even though I kind of hated Dragon’s Lair, RepliCade is making a mini version
with a little (fake) Laserdisc player, that I'd really like to have on
display:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/newwavetoys/replicade-m...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/newwavetoys/replicade-
mini-dragons-lair-arcade-machine-replica-12-tall)

